# Djokovic v. Federer



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

Djokovic INTJ vs. INFP Federer


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm rather disappointed Federer couldn't win this match. I would've LOVED to see Nadal all but cement his status as GOAT by beating Federer and completing the Career Grand Slam.


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

And wait, how did you arrive at these types?


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

that was my deduction from the match play. ya federer v nadal is classic. im actually going to root for djokovic for some reason


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Djokovic INTJ vs. INFP Federer


That level requires not just hard work but talent as well. I'm pretty sure they're both SP's.

Djokovic: ESFP because he's extraverted and very emotional, a PERFORMER straight out og David Keirsey's profile

Federer: Possibly ESFP too, seems definitely more extraverted and is also a cry baby, so I'm sure ESXP but much more F than T


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

If we're doing it by letters:
He's notoriously low-key but appears to be very easygoing and relaxed with people. Leaning towards Introvert. He doesn't seem particularly extraverted. Extraverted tennis players would be Andy Roddick, Novak Djokovic, McEnroe, etc.
More S than N. He seems to be very much aware of things around him with great attention to facts, experiences and specifications.
Definitely more F than T. Infamous for his temper as a kid...but obviously, has managed to control it to the point where his on-court demeanour is described as cold and poker-faced.
Probably P. His wife Mirka seems to be the J of the two.

ISFP - the Artist, I'd say.


----------

